# 7.2 Boot Problem Installing



## xola (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello World,

after 5 years of running Linux, I'm now ready to start with FreeBSD. So I downloaded the 3 ISO-Images and burnt them to a common CD without errors.
They just won't boot. It seems the system (BIOS) just ignores the CD being inserted, althought the boot-priority in the BIOS is definately correct. The FreeBSD-CD does definately not even start.
This only happens with the FreeBSD-CD, but not with every other Live-CD containing Linux. Just before, I backuped my data with Fedora 11 Live-CD, which worked just fine.

With the help of a friend I already tried the following:

- Burn the CDs again, no success
- Make a VM (VMware) and connect the ISO as Virtual-Device: SUCCESS!!
- Make a VM (VMware) and connect the REAL IDE-CD-Device "directly": SUCCESS!!
- Plug off the hard discs and try booting: "Disk Boot Failure. Insert System Disk And Press Enter"

My Windows is able to read the whole disc without problems.

My friend also found this site. I tried not all possibilies yet.
I also found a site I cant remember, which told me, the CD-Drive has to be jumpered as master, which it is.
My PC was bought in 2002, but has now newer hardware in it. The CD-Drive is a common DVD-Burner with whom I also burnt these CDs.

I cant figure out why the VM and the Linux Live-CDs work fine without any problems, but my system does not when it comes to FreeBSD.
Can you help me? It does not seem to me that it's a hardware-issue; seems like a FreeBSD specific problem.
Do you need any more info about my system?

Thanks
xola


----------



## xola (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh i forgot: My System is a non-64Bit system so i downloaded the i386-ISOs.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

> [20090501] Some machines do not recognize the i386 disc1 as bootable and fall through to booting off the next boot device. All affected machines did see the other discs as bootable. As a workaround, you can boot using the bootonly or livefs CDROM and then swap in disc1 once sysinstall(8) starts.



http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/errata.html


----------



## cromwellot (Feb 28, 2010)

i downloaded the same i386 iso also and am having the same issues. I am running
hp pavilion dv4000 laptop. It has win xp primary/host and ubuntu as guest. I really
want to get freebsd on my system along side these os'es. have any help please.


----------



## cromwellot (Feb 28, 2010)

I just realized something while trying to burn the bootonly iso to blank cd is 
a alert dialog box pops up confirming the acceptance of stream loss upon tranferring
files from hardisk to blank cd. Here is the blurb: the file 8.0 release i386 bootonly
has extra information attatched to it that might be lost if you continue copying.
The contents of the file will not be affected. Do you want to copy the file anyway?
thats the blurb from the alert dialog. any work around please. My guess is. that when
that stream loss is the boot files that your system needs to boot up the freebsd


----------



## tangram (Mar 4, 2010)

CD/DVD images are burned to CD/DVD media and not copied over. Make sure you have a proper CD/DVD burn application.

Look into your CD/DVD burn application and select something along the lines of write/burn image file to disc.

Also use the ENTER key on your keyboard because your posts are just unwelcoming huge piles of text.


----------

